# My poor darling grandaughter.......



## Catwoman76 (Jun 1, 2011)

Grace was rushed into hospital this morning. She was taken to A&E, but is now in the High Dependency unit of the childrens ward..........she has been diagnoised with Diabetes .
As a lot of you know I have been looking after my little Grace because of family problems.  Her dad took her, again, to Hantsdoc at the hospital and told them she has been ill ( our GP requested a urine sample from Grace, because her mum said she was drinking alot and weeing alot and she had the most awfully sore nappy rash, well more around the front than the bottom, which I know now was all the Glucose coming out through her system) but it was unsuccessful.  Hants doc said it was Tonsillitus, Dad took her home, at 4.30 she vomited and then went back to sleep.  At 6am, Dad went back to see her and her eyes were a bit droopy and she was breathing very rapidly.  She went to A&E.
Her Blood glucose level was 47 and she had ketones of over 4.  When I left her Bs was 23 but still had Ketones.  Our hospital, Basingstoke, has contacted Southamptom to keep updating them of her symptoms and progress.  The Dr said Southampton are happy with what they are doing and will keep reporting back. 

My little Grace is just 2 1/2, my daughter called at 8.20am just as we were leaving the house because I went to an emergency dental appointment, I kept crying so much but composed myself by the time I got there, the painful tooth was pulled out and we went straight up to the hospital from there.  There are lines and tubes everywhere I keep getting upset and saying why didn't I spot it, why didn't I do a finger prick test on her, then it might not of come to this.  I love my little Grace so much, she's the youngest grandchild and have grown even closer because I have been looking after her so much.  She is so thirsty and her lips so dry,, so dad is swabing her mouth with a wet sponge that looks like a lollipop
4.20 pm- my daughter has just called and said Grace is fast asleep and her BS is now 14.5  but ketones have gone up to 5.6, so I said to my daughter to find out what's going on and try to speak to Doctor.  Things are getting better, but I  know she's not out of the woods yet.  I will phone hospital in a couple of hours, Mum, dad and my little Grace are in my thoughts and prayers.  I just had to tell someone, to get it out of my system.  Take care all and lots of love Sheena x


----------



## newbs (Jun 1, 2011)

Omg, I'm am so sorry to hear your news about Grace, dear of her, sending her lots of get well wishes.  Thinking of you too, it must be your worst nightmare come true, I know it is always the first thing I panic about when my children are poorly.  At least she is in good hands and getting the care she needs now.  Best wishes to you all. x


----------



## eat2live (Jun 1, 2011)

so so sorry about little Grace, i am  thinking of grace , you and the rest of your family...sending healing vibes.

(((((((((((hugs)))))))))))


----------



## AJLang (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Sheena. I am so sorry to hear about Grace.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.  For some reason it is difficult to spot type 1 diabetes happening in children, possibly because it starts so quickly.  It is good that she is now getting the best possible care.  Big hugs to you.  Please please remember that it is not too bad growing up with diabetes and I can say this  a) because of my experiences b) because I was the same age as Grace when I became diabetic and it so much easier to look after now in comparison to when I was a child


----------



## margie (Jun 1, 2011)

Sheena - please don't blame yourself - your Granddaughter was seen by several Doctors before they even considered diabetes. The important thing is that she is being taken care of and the Doctors know what to do.

I hope that her situation continues to approve - and you take care of yourself - tooth problems can be nasty and you need to take care of yourself so that you can help Grace.


----------



## Natalie123 (Jun 1, 2011)

oh Sheena, I'm so sorry. My thoughts are with you, your daughter and granddaughter. Now that she is getting the care she needs she is in safe hands. I hope her health improves soon, best wishes xxx


----------



## Twitchy (Jun 1, 2011)

Sheena, so sorry to hear this! Sending prayers your way!

I'd also second what AJ said - when the shock is over it will hopefully be a comfort that there are loads of us on here who were diagnosed early & have so far led full, healthy lives. I was diagnosed at 11 months; I;ve had it over 30 years now & had kids etc, and that was on the old treatment regimes - so although its still a s***e diagnosis, the outlook is more positive than it's ever been before.

Thinking of you all. xxx


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 1, 2011)

Aww Sheena, I'm so sorry this has happened. Sending my best wishes to everyone. (((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))


----------



## cazscot (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh Sheena, so sorry to hear this.  My thoughts are with you, Grace and your family (((hugs))) xxx


----------



## HelenM (Jun 1, 2011)

Sheena, I'm so sorry, now she's in hospital and diagnosed  she will get good care.
 Do look after yourself and try not to worry too much. She'll need a fit Granny around when she gets out of hospital.


----------



## Robster65 (Jun 1, 2011)

We're both thinking of Grace and you Sheena.

Don't blame yourself for any of it. If the doctors couldn't spot it, then neither could you. 

It sounds like they've got her on the road to recovery and by the time she comes out, she'll be taking it all in her stride I'm sure. 

Rob and Sarah x


----------



## Northerner (Jun 1, 2011)

So sorry to hear this Sheena  I hope that Grace is feeling much better soon, she's in the best hands.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 1, 2011)

To newbs,eat2live,AJLang,margie, Natalie,Twitchy,pumperSue,cazcot,HelenM,Rob and Sarah, & Norterner. Thank you all for your lovely best wishes and support.  I know Grace is in the best place, but I would cut off my arm to save my Grace from having Diabetes.  I know there are worst things out there, but it still breaks my heart. Take care and thank you again.  Sheena


----------



## casey (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Sheena, i am so so sorry to hear about your dear little granddaughter. My thoughts and prayers are with you all. Take care.


----------



## veganlass (Jun 1, 2011)

Hugs. worrying times for you. Diabetes treatment as advanced now for kiddies I am sure.

She is in the best place.


----------



## Jennywren (Jun 1, 2011)

Sheena , so sorry to hear about little Grace ,she is in the best place and im sure they will get her bs to better levels very soon , dont blame yourself i know that we always do , i remember my dad crying when i got diabetes at 10 years old (that was 30 years ago ) blaming himself .Love to you Grace and family xx







 for you and Grace


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 1, 2011)

casey and veganlass, thank you so much for your concern and best wishes, I know Grace is in the right place and she's being well looked after.  Sheena x


----------



## SusieGriff (Jun 1, 2011)

Poor little lamb, big hugs and hope she feels better soon. My thoughts are with your family.


----------



## shirl (Jun 1, 2011)

Aw am so sorry to hear this Sheena, my thoughts and prayers are with you and all your family but especially Grace,

take care,

much love,

Shirl x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 1, 2011)

So sorry to hear your news Sheena.

Hope Grace is out of hospital and feeling better soon. She is lucky to have you looking out for her and there to offer support as she grows up.

M


----------



## rachelha (Jun 1, 2011)

Poor Grace and the rest of your family.  I hope her ketones have come down and she is feeling better.


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 1, 2011)

Aww Sheena, what a horrible day you have had and poor little Grace, what a worry for you all.  I can only echo what others have said.  You will be in my thoughts and prayers too and I hope that by morning Grace will be much improved and the ketones will have gone, that will ease your mind a little.  Sending love and hugs.xx


----------



## Lairyfairy (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm joining everyone else in sending you lots of love and support at this very trying and worrying time.  At least they have found out what the problem has been and can now treat her - I'm sure she will be better in no time.

Give her lots of hugs from her aunties and uncles here on the site and take great care of yourself Sheena xxxxxx


----------



## sweetsatin (Jun 1, 2011)

Sheena
So sorry to hear about little grace, hope all goes well and all will be sorted very soon, thinking of you all, big hugs your way. xx


----------



## donnarob (Jun 1, 2011)

Sheena, I was shocked and dismayed to read about poor little Grace.  Poor you too, you'll be feeling cream crackered after today's events. All that adrenalin! 

You must not go about blaming yourself.  If the toddler was seen by numerous doctors how were you to know?  Better that she's being treated now and hopefully, her ketones will be a lot lower after a night in hospital. 

Sending you a massive hug and try and relax for the rest of the evening.  Pour yourself a strong drink. 

Donna xxx


----------



## Monica (Jun 1, 2011)

So sorry to hear about little Grace. I hope she will get rid of the ketones soon. Hugs


----------



## pippin (Jun 1, 2011)

Really sorry to read about little Grace I will be thinking about all of you and how much you care Sheena. Trusting you will find the strength to cope through this difficult time xx


----------



## Steff (Jun 1, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Grace hun she is in good hands xx hope they has been some improvemet i her b.s and the keytones have gone x


----------



## AnnW (Jun 1, 2011)

So sorry to hear all this, I do hope she is steadily improving now. She will be lucky to have a gran who understands all the problems she has to deal with, we all know how much easier it is if someone cares and can also help.
Thinking about you all, do tell us how she is tomorrow. 

Hope your tooth (or lack of ) is feeling better now.

{{ hugs }}


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 1, 2011)

Dear All Thank you all from the bottom of my heart, At 7.30 pm her BS was 11.2 and the Ketones were 4.  So it is still coming down, I could hear her crying in the background because they were trying to take blood again.  This afternoon they were hoping to put a line in her leg, still don't know if they have done that, but I will be phoning again soon.
I have to go to my dad's tomorrow, so we will go straight there,early, and then get another bus up to the hospital, maybe my dad might come as well.

Thank you for your support and good wishes, it means such a lot to me and Tia.  I will give her a big kiss from you all tomorrow.  With warm wishes to you all and please take care.  Sheena x


----------



## teapot8910 (Jun 1, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Dear All Thank you all from the bottom of my heart, At 7.30 pm her BS was 11.2 and the Ketones were 4.  So it is still coming down, I could hear her crying in the background because they were trying to take blood again.  This afternoon they were hoping to put a line in her leg, still don't know if they have done that, but I will be phoning again soon.
> I have to go to my dad's tomorrow, so we will go straight there,early, and then get another bus up to the hospital, maybe my dad might come as well.
> 
> Thank you for your support and good wishes, it means such a lot to me and Tia.  I will give her a big kiss from you all tomorrow.  With warm wishes to you all and please take care.  Sheena x



So sorry to hear your news Sheena, good to hear that her BS and ketones are coming down. She is in the best hands. Keeping fingers and toes crossed that she's out of hospital soon and back with her family xxx


----------



## Mark T (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't think any parent (or grandparent) would wish diabetes on their enemy let alone their children.  My father always said as much.

As I have a just over 2 year old, I can understand this isn't easy for you and it isn't easy for Grace as she won't really understand what is going on (although the level of comprehension of my little boy always surprises me).

Be strong and look to those who will strengthen you.  You *are* the best nan that she can have.


----------



## am64 (Jun 1, 2011)

just caught up with this sheena ...all the best huggs hun to you and all your family x amx


----------



## tracey w (Jun 1, 2011)

So sorry to read your news. You must not blame yourself for not spotting this, as others have said the docs didnt spot it at first either. Thinking of you xx


----------



## KateR (Jun 1, 2011)

Thinking of you all. I'm sure little Grace will be feeling better very soon.x


----------



## bev (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Sheena,

Clearly, you are a loving Grandmother and you wouldnt have deliberately let Grace suffer like this so dont be too hard on yourself. Sadly, I know how sad it feels to have a child diagnosed as a Type 1 diabetic and there is no *right* way to deal with a diagnosis like this - you just have to find *your* way and do your best. Children are much better at dealing with things like this - it is the adults who worry more (how it should be) - so little Grace will cope with all of this and carry on being a lovely little girl who brings pleasure to you all. I hope she is out of hospital soon and her parents are able to deal with this as best as they can.Bev


----------



## Blythespirit (Jun 1, 2011)

Sheena, I've only just read this and I'm so sorry to her about your Grace. As others have said, please don't go blaming yourself. If the docs didn't spot it how on earth were you supposed to? I'm sending a ll my love and best wishes to you all.

 Please look after yourself so you can be the special gran you always have been to Grace when she get's back home. I know it's hard to accept our babies being ill and I too wouldn't wish diabetes on anyone, least of all a child. Don't forget though how risilliant and accepting children can be. I reckon Grace will surprise you all and take it all in her stride in no time. XXXXXX


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 2, 2011)

oh Sheena, I'm so sorry. My thoughts are with you and all your family especailly your precious litte granddaughter. I hope her health improves  very soon x


----------



## caroleann (Jun 2, 2011)

Sheena, sorry to hear about Grace my thoughts are with you all.
Carole


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 2, 2011)

Dear teapot, Mark, am, tracey, KateR, bev, blythespirit,sheilagh,Caroleann.  Thank you all for your kind words and support, I know some of you are parents and as said,in time, Grace will probably sail through it, it's the adults that fret so muc Take care and have a lovely day, best wishes Sheena x


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 2, 2011)

Dear Sheena, I've just seen this and I'm so very sorry to hear the news. I hope Grace is doing better today, please keep us posted. Don't blame yourself over this though, there's no way you could have known. It might have been any number of things and you got her help in time, that's what really counts. I'm going to be away from tomorrow, just for the weekend, but will try to check in via my moby to see what's happening and will hold you all in my thoughts.


----------



## Ren (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow. That's some shocking news. I hope everything is getting better by the minute. She's in good hands and at least she has a wonderful supporting family around her at such a fragile time, especially being so young. I'm sending my thoughts to you all x


----------



## PhilT (Jun 2, 2011)

Sheena,

I'm so sorry to hear that little Grace has been so unwell, poor thing. Sounds like the hospital have got things under control now which is good.

I hope Grace gets well soon, so she can be discharged and back with you and the rest of her family.

Take care
Phil


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Jun 2, 2011)

So sorry to hear Grace has been diagnosed, and so ill with it too. She's in the right place now, though - fingers crossed she recovers quickly and can get home and settled into a routine. Thinking of you all.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 2, 2011)

I have been up to see Grace with my dad and Tia.  Grace is looking so much better and her blood sugar at 2pm was 5.2, yes 5.2  and 0.1 ketones ( mine was 5.3)  I am so pleased with her progress, but poor little Grace keeps crying when new people come into the room,eg the cleaners, because she thinks everyone is going to stick horrible things into her 
We bought her a little orange strippy top and matching orange leggings, she will look so cute in them when she gets out.
I'm hoping she will be out at the beginning of next week, but it doesn't really matter when it is, because she's getting BETTER, yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I told Grace's mum and dad about all the lovely people on here sending her hugs and wishing her a speedy recovery. They are so touched by your kindness.  Hoping you are all well and enjoying the lovely weather.  Sheena x
ps The doctor told Grace's mum it was one of the worse cases he had seen in 10years, but my tough little cookie pulled through x


----------



## margie (Jun 2, 2011)

So pleased to hear that Grace is on the mend - though she sounds terrified of the hospital staff. If one of her parents can stay with her to comfort her when people turn up that might help.

She must have been so pleased to see you.


----------



## shiv (Jun 2, 2011)

Sheena I've only just seen this - I'm so sorry to hear of her diagnosis 

What regime have they got her on? Some hospitals put kids on pumps at diagnosis, it might be worth asking about


----------



## am64 (Jun 2, 2011)

great news x has she been officially dx now ?


----------



## Blythespirit (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello again Sheena. I replied to your other thread before seeing this one.....
I'm thrilled little Grace has responded so well to treatment. It sounds like she is indeed a tough little cookie, just like her Granny! Poor mite though, thinking everyone's going to stick needles in her! Let's hope things settle down a bit now the mad panic is over. I prescribe lots of cuddles for both of you. XXXXX


----------



## caroleann (Jun 2, 2011)

Great news im realy pleased little grace is doing well.
Carole


----------



## Jennywren (Jun 2, 2011)

Sheena , thats good news ,she sure is a tough little cookie just like her lovely nan


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 2, 2011)

am64 said:


> great news x has she been officially dx now ?



Hi Yes she has been diagnoised, she has already been given a back pack with booklets, pen, optium ? meter with an adapter thingy for the computer, stickers etc and she will get help from a community nurse. She looks like a different child and was watching Cbbeies on the free TV before falling asleep. So hopefully she will have another goodnights sleep tonight and go from strenght to strenght.  Thank you everyone X Sheena


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm so glad to hear that Grace is doing so well, phew big sigh of relief.  When she's a bit older she can join us mad lot on here!  Love to all.xx


----------



## shirl (Jun 2, 2011)

Aw Sheena I'm so pleased to hear that Grace is responding well to treatment, bless her. 

Big hugs for her and you, you both deserve them 

much love 

Shirl


----------



## vince13 (Jun 2, 2011)

So pleased to read the news about Grace.  Do hope you get a good night's sleep tonight, free from worry - you need to take care of yourself too (but then you know that !).

Wishing you all the best,


----------



## Northerner (Jun 2, 2011)

So pleased to hear Grace is feeling much better  Has she got a Rufus bear?

http://www.jdrf.org.uk/page.asp?sect...onTitle=KIDSAC

Hope you are feeling better too Sheena, take care


----------



## squidge63 (Jun 2, 2011)

Glad to hear that Grace is getting better, a great relief for you all..


----------



## Monica (Jun 2, 2011)

So glad she's pulled through!  Bet she will look gorgeous in her new outfit.


----------



## bev (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Sheena,

I was thinking that when things have settled down and Grace is home - maybe you and her parents might like to join the CWD list for help and support. I realise you know diabetes inside out - but thought it might help Grace's parents get through a few things and there might be a local childrens support group in your area. There are many parents on the list from all over, so the chances are there will be one near you. I hope Grace goes from strength to strength and is home soon.Bev


----------



## redrevis (Jun 2, 2011)

Very glad to hear she's doing much better.


----------



## KateXXXXXX (Jun 2, 2011)

Poor cherub!  Best of luck to her and all of you.


----------



## Claire (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi Sheena

I just read the thread and I am so glad that she is doing well and watching CBeebies!.  My little girl is nearly that age and I cannot imagine how much in shock you and your family are in.  I too was diagnosed at a young age but I found that through support group, diabetic camps etc, I was not alone and that there is a lot of help and support out there.

Give her lots of cuddles and take care.

Claire


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi Sheena, so pleased that Grace is feeling so much better. Time to spoil her even more I think.x


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> So pleased to hear Grace is feeling much better  Has she got a Rufus bear?
> 
> http://www.jdrf.org.uk/page.asp?sect...onTitle=KIDSAC
> 
> Hope you are feeling better too Sheena, take care



Thank you for the link Alan, I have ordered Rufus on line for Grace. I know it will be comforting and helpful to little Grace.  Thank you again Sheena


----------



## Unicornz (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi Sheena, only just read this thread. I'm so sorry to hear that your granddaughter was diagnosed with D  I'm glad she's feeling much better now, I hope you and the rest of her family are feeling a bit better too. It must have been such a shock. 

I know it's not much of a consolation, but at least little Grace will grow up with someone close around who also has D. I know it would have been much easier to cope for me if I had that when I was diagnosed, but I was the only one of my friends and family and I know I felt quite alone and lost at times. At least she will have someone that can help her and support her who knows what she's going through.

All the best to all of you, and hope she will continue to do well


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 3, 2011)

Unicornz said:


> Hi Sheena, only just read this thread. I'm so sorry to hear that your granddaughter was diagnosed with D  I'm glad she's feeling much better now, I hope you and the rest of her family are feeling a bit better too. It must have been such a shock.
> 
> I know it's not much of a consolation, but at least little Grace will grow up with someone close around who also has D. I know it would have been much easier to cope for me if I had that when I was diagnosed, but I was the only one of my friends and family and I know I felt quite alone and lost at times. At least she will have someone that can help her and support her who knows what she's going through.
> 
> All the best to all of you, and hope she will continue to do well



Thank you Unicornz.  I can only imagine how tough it must of been for you, as you said she does have me,and I hope I can help her and guide her, but
I wish I didn't have to think of all this.  Still, all the family will do what they can to help little Grace and we will pull through.  Take care and have a good day.  Sheena


----------



## donnarob (Jun 3, 2011)

Sheena, that's the best news, and she is one tough little cookie.  I'm so pleased that she's out of the woods. 

Donna


----------



## Unicornz (Jun 3, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Thank you Unicornz.  I can only imagine how tough it must of been for you, as you said she does have me,and I hope I can help her and guide her, but
> I wish I didn't have to think of all this.  Still, all the family will do what they can to help little Grace and we will pull through.  Take care and have a good day.  Sheena



Oh yes, definitely! It's so unfair  I will be sending lots of positive thoughts your way and I hope you and Grace get to enjoy some of the lovely weather this weekend!


----------



## cazscot (Jun 3, 2011)

I am so glad Grace is feeling much better


----------



## pippin (Jun 3, 2011)

I came back tonight to see if little Grace was progressing. Really pleased things are under control Sheena and you are doing your very best for her. Good to know when Grace is allowed to come home you will be there to care for your little granddaughter x


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 3, 2011)

Just a quick update on Grace.  She has moved out of the High Dependency Unit onto a normal ward   She had her first injection tonight, her dad gave Grace 2 units in her leg( under supervision) and they were both fine with it.  She was crying and shouting because they took blood again, so she's back to normal We are going up to see her tomorrow after Tia's dancing, I didn't go today because I still felt a bit rough, but much better than yesterday. Thank you all for your support and good wishes.  Sheena X


----------



## Jennywren (Jun 4, 2011)

Great news , Grace is improving daily


----------



## margie (Jun 4, 2011)

Pleased to hear that Grace is on the mend. 

Poor little mite sounds really frightened of the medical staff.  She'll be home soon though try and keep her focussed on that and all the fun things you can do once she is home.


----------



## vince13 (Jun 4, 2011)

That is SUCH good news - thinking of you and still sending hugs (you must be quite squashed by now !).


----------



## bev (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Sheena,

It sounds like Grace is doing well and hopefully she will be home soon and be feeling a lot better.Bev


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 4, 2011)

That's really good to hear, Sheena.  Well done to her dad too.


----------



## shirl (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Sheena,

that is such good news  Well done Dad too, its never easy to do such things to our own children, especially when they are so young. Hope that Grace continues to progress and goes from strength to strength.

Take care,

lv Shirl


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi everyone just got back from Hospital and Grace is doing really well.  She had her new outfit on and only one line left in her hand.  She had pasta, a banana, yogurt and a drink for dinner ( and a little bit of dad's mash and beans). Grace's mum did the bs ( after a couple of goes) and injection, 2 units of Humilin S was given before dinner, but her bs was Hi 2 hours after.  Freda, Grace's nurse wanted to show the results to the doctor in charge.  Her mum said' Give me your hand Grace, I have to prick your finger' and then 'you have to have an injection before dinner' Grace said 'okay' Aaaahhhhhhhhh x
Grace has been absolutley marvellous with the finger pricking and injections I couldn't believe I was watching a 2 1/2 newly diagnoised child with Diabetes, we are all so proud of her.
  We have been out since 9am and I'm cream crackerd now  We have her niece Ashleigh staying with us over night, so busy, busy, busy !
 I hope you are all having a lovely weekend.  Take care  Sheena x


----------



## Blythespirit (Jun 4, 2011)

It's good to hear you sounding more positive Sheena, and it sounds like Grace is doing really well, bless her.

 I have a 3 year old grandson and I was at my daughters playing with him this morning. He was just wearing a pair of shorts and I was tickling him on the sofa, I thought of your little Grace and what you all have to get used to. Looking at Lewis's little legs and imagining having to stick needles into them really brought it home to me. My heart, respect and admiration goes out to you, Grace, her mum and dad and all the parents, grandparents and carers as well as all the children themselves. Bless you all. XXXXX


----------



## glodee (Jun 4, 2011)

I have only just caught up with this Sheena. So sorry to hear little Grace has been DxD with Diabetes, but delighted to read how well she is doing now. I remember so well the anxiety of my own daughters diabetes, but sounds like Grace is going to do marvellously, poor little mite. 
Thinking of you all,
Gloria


----------



## Ruth Goode (Jun 4, 2011)

I've just got back from a break to read this, my heart goes to you, Grace and all the family.  I understand what you all are going through as my little girl was dx at 23 months old a year ago today and she is doing well today.  I like to wish you all the best in Grace's recovery x


----------



## bev (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Sheena,

I would think it was the pasta that has sent levels high and its such early days that there will need to be a lot of 'tweaking' of ratio's to get it right. It sounds like Grace is doing great and she will probably be home soon.Bev


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 4, 2011)

What a little star Grace is


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 6, 2011)

What news of your wee Grace? How is she today?


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 6, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> What news of your wee Grace? How is she today?



Hi Alison, and the rest of you lovely people.  My little Grace went home this afternoon  she was screaming in the background as I was talking to dad(back to normal then)
  Her BS is still high so the hospital have given her a new pen with 1/2 units  and to increase her dose by half and to ring them tomorrow with her breakfast BS. So good news that's she's home with dad, I was just wondering how I'm going to cope with injecting her, when I have her again  I know I have been doing it for over 21 yrs myself, but it just seems a bit daunting at the moment. Sheena x


----------



## vince13 (Jun 6, 2011)

The fact that Grace is home again with her Dad is really great.  I don't know how you are all managing to deal with the situation - I give a big cheer for you all.

Life will never be the same again I suppose but the Drs caught it in time, she is back to her little old self (by the sound of it) and we know you will cope with giving her injections when you have to - Grandma's are wonderful creatures you know.

Much love to you all,


----------



## bev (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Sheena,

Great news that Grace is home now.I never thought I could inject anyone as I get a bit faint at some things - but its amazing what you can do when you have to and you will be fine after the first one.Bev


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 7, 2011)

Perhaps it could be something you do together? If she sees you remaining calm and handling the injections well, she'll learn to think nothing of it. I'm thinking there may come a time of rebellion at some point, especially when she realises not everyone does it and doesn't want to be different. I'm, delighted to hear she's home again.


----------



## donnarob (Jun 7, 2011)

Sheena, that's great news that little Grace is now back home.  It will take time to get used to injecting, but she's young and it will all become the norm for her before too long. 

Hugs, 
Donna


----------



## Caroline (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm really pleased Grace is home and getting better. It is horrible having any child in hospital (even when you know they will be better afterwards).

When you look after Grace I'm sure you will manage the injections with ease. Maybe you can practice on a teddy bear or doll with an empty injection first?


----------

